# Interpreting neck MRI



## widehips71 (Apr 23, 2014)

Any med gurus that can explain this MRI report in layman's terms?


----------



## Joliver (Apr 23, 2014)

Looks like a bulging disk, and some narrowing of you spinal column. Your marrow is mildly abnormal to the degree that the radiologist suggested anemia. Which seems off for a juice monkey.

Not a doctor. Just happened to know what stenosis meant.  Good luck buddy.


----------



## Big Worm (Apr 24, 2014)

I think you are totally fine.  Keep lifting......It will break if its really a problem.


----------



## j2048b (Apr 24, 2014)

u need to go get one of those dog tunnel neck braces on the quickness brah... it will help with hydration, and eating as u can just dump it all in there at once....with less neck movevemnt ull be fine!! 

it means u fine bro... but there is pressure on that ventral section of the spinal column... be cautious is all, and if ur having numbness (i have a buddy who also does) they may recommend u to get some new metal and teflon put in between the discs, i got a buddy who is getting the surgery soon for about the same stuff as ur mri shows...


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Apr 24, 2014)

I'd suggest you send a PM to Peyton Manning.


----------



## widehips71 (Apr 25, 2014)

J20 said:


> u need to go get one of those dog tunnel neck braces on the quickness brah... it will help with hydration, and eating as u can just dump it all in there at once....with less neck movevemnt ull be fine!!
> 
> it means u fine bro... but there is pressure on that ventral section of the spinal column... be cautious is all, and if ur having numbness (i have a buddy who also does) they may recommend u to get some new metal and teflon put in between the discs, i got a buddy who is getting the surgery soon for about the same stuff as ur mri shows...



There's been considerable numbness in my left hand/arm that comes and goes.  Been like that for years so I don't imagine it's something that will improve with time; only worsen.  Some days it's fine, some days I can barely grab my dick.  I'd love an update on how his surgery goes.  Recovery, successfulness, etc


----------



## widehips71 (Apr 25, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> I'd suggest you send a PM to Peyton Manning.



As a fan of the lamented snake bitten Jags, Peyton can choke on a dick.  Maybe that'll help his neck


----------



## GreatGunz (Apr 25, 2014)

I have issues with c5-7 numbness that raidiates to my left thumb and pointer finger as well as my upper arm and turns to an ache that feels like a sledge hammer.
my neuro guy has me on nuerotin ( gabapentin ) for the nerve pain. Works great I also have a compressed disc.


----------



## j2048b (Apr 25, 2014)

widehips71 said:


> There's been considerable numbness in my left hand/arm that comes and goes.  Been like that for years so I don't imagine it's something that will improve with time; only worsen.  Some days it's fine, some days I can barely grab my dick.  I'd love an update on how his surgery goes.  Recovery, successfulness, etc



Yup will do i think he is going in within the next few weeks! Ill let u know how it goes and what  he has done with the items in between each vertebrae


----------



## j2048b (Apr 30, 2014)

J20 said:


> Yup will do i think he is going in within the next few weeks! Ill let u know how it goes and what  he has done with the items in between each vertebrae



Check out cervicaldevices.com he is getting a "mobi c" put in between 2 of his discs due to the nerve stuff that u were referring to...


----------

